
America’s Stacked Deck (OpEd) - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/18/opinion/americas-stacked-deck.html
======
bootload
_" One glimpse of the structural unfairness in America is this: A dumb rich
kid is now more likely to graduate from college than a smart poor kid,
according to Robert Putnam of Harvard University."_

Hasn't it always been this way? Even when you graduate, finding a
_traditional_ job in your graduate field can be , who you know rather than
what you know.

A valid counter point, measurement vs credentials. [0]

[0]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/credentials.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/credentials.html)

